
Some US prisons are banning books on coding - rhokstar
https://dev.to/ben/some-us-prisons-are-banning-books-on-coding-54jg
======
microwavecamera
It's proven that access to education and skills development significantly
reduce prisoner recidivism, which means less prisoners to house in private
prisons. The private prison industry has been lobbying at the state and
federal levels for years to create new laws to increase the U.S. prison
population (the highest in the world) and eliminate programs that reduce
recidivism. This isn't "laughably ignorant", this is intentional and by
design.

